# T Floyd question



## jazzysmom (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi,
I hope it is ok to post this here. I have heard nothing but good things about T. FLoyd. I am looking for a pup and am wondering what opinions are on this breeding.
dam---Yuschka von der Salztal-Höhe
sire--- Alex vom Eisenhaus
I appreciate any information you can share about these dogs, and the potential in the litter.
Thank you
Jodi


----------



## OkieAmazon (Jun 14, 2005)

Are you looking for a Schutzhund prospect? I don't know anything about T.Floyd as a breeder, but he's a helluva trainer and I'll bet this litter has a LOT of potential.


----------



## jazzysmom (Jun 29, 2006)

Well, there is the possibility of training the young one to be a detection dog. However, puppies are so open ended that that may not pan out. I mean , that might not be what one of these guys is capable of doing. Schutzhund would definitely be a possibility/probability. The great thing is that T Floyd is only about 75 miles away from me, I could get down there a few times a month to work with him, to really give the pup some great training.

Jodi


----------



## jazzysmom (Jun 29, 2006)

One another question, what lines are these dogs?
Sorry to be a pain. I appreciate any help so that I can learn.

Jodi


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

working lines


----------



## jazzysmom (Jun 29, 2006)

LOL I know that they are working lines. Phrased my question incompletely. I meant are they DDR, West German, Czech?
I have looked through pedigree database, but am unsure how to figure it out. Unless its a matter of looking through at the location of each kennel. Is it that simple and obvious? If so please tell me.
Again, not trying to be a pest, just trying to learn.

Thanks
Jodi


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Predominantly West German with a little bit of DDR a few generations back.


----------



## jazzysmom (Jun 29, 2006)

Thank you very much for the information on the lines. Does anyone have any opinions on the breeding?
Jodi


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Here is a mating check for pedigree : http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/para.utkoma?fadir=439031&modir=587525

I think they would be very high drive pups. Alex is an awesome dog! I would definitely start giving them a job as soon as they could!

Where are you located? I"m not far from T either.


----------



## OkieAmazon (Jun 14, 2005)

Definitely NOT couch-dogs here. The lowest drive in the litter will probably need a job! Looks like great combination to me.


----------

